# Petedge shampoo's?



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has used any kind of shampoo and conditioner from Petedge on there dogs? Trish and I thought of trying some but was not sure about. Thought that I would ask you guys!!!!! Thanks


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

All my shampoos and conditioners are bought through PetEdge.They are very nice quality products.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I was thinking about ordering some and and spilting it with Trish for Winston!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You won't be sorry.They have alot of inexpensive items(toys)that do not last a long time,but their prices are cheap enough they are worth it.I have brushes,toys,treats,charms,hair things,shampoos and conditioners etc.all from them.Even my hair dryer.....I have never regretted any purchases.At first I ordered with a friend too.Now I order enough stuff on my own to make the 60.00.:becky:Vinnie and Quincy aren't spoiled


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have used a few of the shampoos and conditioners from Petedge. My groomer uses the Biogroom econogroom along with diluted Panteen conditioner. At home, I use the Eqyss (which I order from Petedge) and he is amazingly soft after a bath. I use their Premier shampoo, Premier cream rinse, and the survivor leave in conditioner. The only one I have not liked that I bought from there was the Top Performance Baby Powder shampoo and the Top Performance Oatmeal Conditioner. I love the Eqyss and think it is worth the price difference, especially with Brady's thick coat.

On the note of Petedge, I love their collars, leashes, toys, beds, even bullysticks! I am in the process of getting another order ready. DH is going to kill me:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan I am the same as Karen, not wild about the Top performance products but love the Eqyss products. 

We will have to remember when I come out next year for you guys can place an order and I will pick it up to save shipping for you guys.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Megan I am the same as Karen, not wild about the Top performance products but love the Eqyss products.
> 
> We will have to remember when I come out next year for you guys can place an order and I will pick it up to save shipping for you guys.


I am so taking you up on that....I saw some cute cute sweaters!! :O)
June right?? I better start saving....LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

They have so many different shampoos and conditioners.....I have tried alot,but really like the Bio groom and Coat Handler products.Pet Silk makes a very nice conditioner also.It is trial and error and what works for you.......have fun looking in their catalog!I love it when a new one comes out!:becky:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think I am going to order some stuff...what is the policy? Do you have to order so much or what? Not sure on how it works.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Megan, you have to order $60 worth of stuff in order not to get hit with a service charge. That's it!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh I am sure I can do that....then you have to pay for the shipping right?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, you still have to pay for shipping, but at least the other fee is gone and it makes it worth it to shop there.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I find it easy to spend 60.00 there!:laugh:That saves me the 6.99 or 6.95?handling fee,but with all the cute stuff and toys etc.it isn't hard.If you go on-line to PetEdge there are other deals too(not in the catalog).I saw a cute plain little sweater in the clearance section for .99!In the spring I bought a pet bed(medium size)for 6.00.True-it was hawaiian themed and did not go in my house,but I just covered it with a piece of fabric that did.I didn't even sew it--just a few safety pins.When I need to wash it,easy as pie,and I can change the fabric anytime I want!I'm always in for a deal!:becky:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

As was already stated by others, my experience was that Top Performance products weren't so great, but I like everything else I've purchased from them in the shampoo & conditioner area. They are the same products you get other places.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a few products hopefully being shipped today- including a freebie, I won't tell you how much you have to spend to get some free shampoo  Dora is long over due for a day at the spa so I will have some reviews!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you order some of the spa products?I thought they were new in my last catalog.It'll be fun to see how you like them.

Kimberly,
I hadn't tried that brand,(I don't think)but I have tried every whitening "poo" they carry,and every one different then pet edge that Dog.com carries.None have excited me much.......:sad:

I should say---none have taken away the stains as the product claims--I'd be really thrilled about that!:dance:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I order my frontline from Petedge. It helps when I only have a few things to order and don't want to get too out of hand with spending. This gives me a quick $30 towards the $60 mininum to avoid the fee.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen,
I bought my Frontline Plus for both my boys through them too!It's quite a bit cheaper then getting them through my vet!


----------

